
Hawking radiation mimicked in the lab - srikar
http://www.nature.com/news/hawking-radiation-mimicked-in-the-lab-1.16131
======
XaspR8d
I have no notable background in physics and cannot identify whether this
experiment is a valid analog of Hawking radiation, but it's amazing to me that
one could substitute that many conceptual components and still have a strong
result.

Then again, the whole process of a billionth-of-a-degree condensate flowing at
high velocities to create multiple distinct internal sound barriers that could
even _approach_ an effective model of an event horizon is a testament to the
patience and creativity of the physicists involved. And when you study
something so difficult to observe, you definitely need creativity and
patience, right?

